# Feral/Baum sucht Fun/Casual Gilde [Alexstrasza EU]



## kingcorner (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auf dem Weg ein neues Zuhause für meinen Main, damit es bei dem Start von WoD nicht zu einsam wird ^^. Super wäre natürlich auch wenn man die Twinks mit aufnehmen könnte (Druide [Main], Schami, DK, Shadow, Hexer und Pala &#8211; je. LvL90). Ist aber kein muss) Einen Serverwechsel würde ich vorerst aber ausschließen wollen.

WoW Spiele ich mit diversen Unterbrechungen seit Classic.
Damals mehr in Raid Gilden auf Allianz Seite &#8211; aktuell eher nur noch Casual da ich nicht immer 100%ig weiß wann ich spielen kann und wann nicht 

Wenn ich aber mal etwas mehr Zeit habe bin ich gerne bereit zu Raiden, Instanzen zu machen etc.

Aktueller Main Specc ist Feral, wobei ich mich hin und wieder auch mal als Baum versuche...mal mehr erfolgreich mal weniger. Aber who cares...Übung macht den Meister 

Daher wäre eine Gilde super deren Mitglieder im &#8222;reiferen Alter&#8220; sind (bin selber Jahrgang 76^^) und das Raiden kein Zwang ist.
Ganz nach dem Motto &#8222;Alles geht &#8211; nichts muss&#8220;.

Zu mir selbst&#8230;
Ich würde sagen das ich ein recht Humorvoller, Hilfsbereiter und zuverlässiger Zeitgenosse bin. Derbe Späße sind ebenso möglich wie ernste Themen.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich eine Gilde findet, welche das ganze Thema &#8222;WoW&#8220; locker und nicht zu verbissen angeht.

In diesem Sinne&#8230;

*Fú*


----------



## Ginahh (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo 

 

bist Du schon fündig geworden? Wenn nicht, vielleicht kann ich Dich ja doch für einen Severwechsel begeistern?

 

falls ja: Schau doch mal hier bei uns auf Rexxar vorbei  Die Gilde la vita é Bella sucht noch Member. Hier ist unser Membergesuch: hhttp://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/194421-arexxar-la-vita-e-bella-sucht-dich/?hl=+la%20+vita

 

Wütde mich freuen von Dir zu hören

 

 

LG Nellas


----------

